# TT Shop open day meet 8th May.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have been speaking with Dave the owner of the TT shop today and thought it might be nice for us to have a meet there in May. It will be on Saturday morning the 8th. Dave has suggested that it would be good to have a behind the scenes tour of the shop and include area's such as the stores full of TT goodies etc that as a customer you would not normally get to see.
There will be a catering van on site for our eats and as it is planed for May we should have some decent weather.
So, if you are up for it then let me know and I will start a list. They are situated at Bedford so they are quite central to most folks. 

Nilesong 
TT4PJ 
UKRPG
audimad
itsmeagain
Hark
luke89
TTitan
bozzy96 and Tracey
TTR. Keith and Sylv
Mctavish
m4rky
VSPURS
SAVTT240
3.2TTC
forest
TT_Tesh
DAZTTC
sTTranger
TTsteve
B16TTC
Blanchie
t-ting
Miss TT, daughter and metz
denimblue225turbo
seadragontt240
tagelec.. Jack with a coupe
and Ed with the roadster
LovemyTT
Coli and Mrs Coli
jeff0000
waTTford and Mrs waTTford
j9sht
brittan
Charlie and Nic
mondo


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd avoid 29th and possibly 22nd mate, as Italy trip is the 28th.

ps - Did you get my text earlier?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
Due to folks poping over the Channel then I will make it the 8th and I will alter the thread.
Re:- your text. Drop them off on you way home if that's ok with you. I suppose you have got a couple of months off as it's Christmas.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I might be up for that!

Leave all credit / debit cards at home. You have been warned!! :wink:

Just kidding Justin. Love that place!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got back from there today and had a chat with Justin about this.

Phil, the earlier in May the better, as Matt has stated we have the Italy trip so if its too close to the back end of may alot of us wont be able to go

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya Paul,
We will go with the 8th then as that leaves some time before you all go over to France etc.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya Paul,
> We will go with the 8th then as that leaves some time before you all go over to France etc.


Ok 8th is touch and go with me, but ill book some hours off work so i can attend 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Works for me - I'm in


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be there, went to the last one and picked up some bargains.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might have a trip out if the innoculations aren't too bad. :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Might have a trip out if the innoculations aren't too bad. :wink:


Hiya,
It's only a little prick!! It won't really hurt. :roll:


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

sounds good ill come along


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

put me down.

Jim


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Put us down please, we must own half of the shop by now, what with all the money we have spent there.
Keith & Sylv


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Put me on the list please!

Mctavish


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have it pencilled in!

Its been a while!

:roll:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF, I'm up for a drive to sunny Bedford in May. Hanging out for some special deals on exhausts, Justin, if you're listening... :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be there as well, as if they dont see enough of me anyway :lol: :lol:

SAV..


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I should be OK for this one, add me to the list please.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Count us in Buddy !!!!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be there,

Stick my name down.

Close to my birthday so maybe some spending will be in order... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'm up for that Phil. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> I'm up for that Phil.
> 
> DAZ


Oh this should be sensible buddy, :lol: :lol: we have the M1 to play on this time !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im up for this one, see what goodies they got


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for that Phil.
> ...


I know not what you talk of dear sir. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this still on?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

put me down please, 2 days before my bday


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

audimad said:


> Is this still on?


Hiya,
Yes it is booked with Dave the owner of the TT Shop and he is sorting out a catering truck.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I've changed my name..

I was 'Rudetesh99' - Now I am TT_Tesh

Thanks!!

PS: I'm still coming!!!


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone said "BARGAINS" as a woman who loves this word i may make it, can i have the address so i can see just how far it is please? x


----------



## metz (Jul 9, 2009)

Google is your friend...

The TT Shop
Unit 2 Triumph Way
Woburn Road Industrial Estate
Kempston
Bedford
MK42 7QB


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Tris, you could have just told me later though at home..


----------



## metz (Jul 9, 2009)

and risk someone else posting it before i told you..no way ! :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

oooooo......I am gonna try and come, the wallet shall be staying at home :roll:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i take it there will be a london cruise going up  :?:


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

I would love to come please


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> i take it there will be a london cruise going up  :?:


Certainly can do. Witht he M1 being a dog atm along with the road from their into Bedford its best to go up the A1 so we could meet at South Mimms as we did for Santa Pod


----------



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

Oooo, I could be up for this, stick me down too. Where the hell are we all going to park?? :wink:

Cheers,


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Where the hell are we all going to park??


At the moment there is parking on the A421 nearby most times of the day!!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

luap said:


> > Where the hell are we all going to park??
> 
> 
> At the moment there is parking on the A421 nearby most times of the day!!


Oh how I larfed at the stone chips on the side of car !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have spoken to the TT Shop and parking is no problem. They can fit 20 cars inside and 40 on the carpark. 8)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I think last year they also parked in the yard across the road


----------



## tagelec (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes please put us down, Ed and Jack
225 roadster and 180 coupe


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes please Phil, i'm up for that, will bring the missus (bank manager) to curtail my spending.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will not be attending this now sorry

Paul


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> I will not be attending this now sorry
> 
> Paul


how come paul, you cars lookin [smiley=thumbsup.gif], wanted to nick some ideas


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be attending this now sorry
> ...


Just not sure if i can make it now?! :?

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


 What have they done to you Paul. :?:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

+


Redscouse said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Thats what I like about you paul, Your'e quite shy when it comes to giving your opinion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Trouble with your hat paul ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Paul you have a PM.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Paul, maybe see you at the Lichfield meet if you are going


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Iain,

Nah not going mate i dont think, but will see a little nearer the time as im off work, so i might change my mind

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Due to other commitments this weekend we won't be able to make it.


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have been speaking with Dave the owner of the TT shop today and thought it might be nice for us to have a meet there in May. It will be on Saturday morning the 8th. Dave has suggested that it would be good to have a behind the scenes tour of the shop and include area's such as the stores full of TT goodies etc that as a customer you would not normally get to see.
> There will be a catering van on site for our eats and as it is planed for May we should have some decent weather.
> So, if you are up for it then let me know and I will start a list. They are situated at Bedford so they are quite central to most folks.
> ...


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Should be able to make this with Mrs Wattford


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

a perfect oppurtunity to purchase a QS rear valance for me


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got back from there today, oil service and spacers fitted.

Thanks Dave great service and with a 

Put me down for the 8th, worth the long trip down the M6/M1 anybody else coming past M6 Junc 15/16??


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

j9sht said:


> Just got back from there today, oil service and spacers fitted.
> 
> Thanks Dave great service and with a
> 
> Put me down for the 8th, worth the long trip down the M6/M1 anybody else coming past M6 Junc 15/16??


Yes mate they'll be a few of us. 8)

DAZ


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Add me to the list please Phill.

Since Bedford is central it means it's nowhere near me.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Maybe you will get the prize for the TTer that has driven the furthest. Yes I will be giving one away.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Maybe you will get the prize for the TTer that has driven the furthest. Yes I will be giving one away.


How about a prize for the one in the newest car ??????


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Most Modded?

Most money spent at the TT Shop?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Most Modded?
> 
> Most money spent at the TT Shop?


Looks like you won that one Mr Richard Branson !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Most Modded?
> ...


Richard Branson!

Joking! Just married and bank balance very very low!

Of course its only half mine aswell now! Lol!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Comeing soon pink hose's :wink:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

No but you may see a modded A2 around Cannock soon! Lol!

In fact, she said that she thought she saw you on the A5 tonight!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Most Modded?
> 
> Most money spent at the TT Shop?


Looks like you won that one Mr Richard Branson !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Richard Branson!

Joking! Just married and bank balance very very low!

Of course its only half mine aswell now! Lol![/quote]

Comeing soon pink hose's :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

And net curtains on the windows !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

No not me mate.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> No not me mate.
> 
> DAZ


Silver, Big Grill, and DRL's - Struggling to think who it was now!

:?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > No not me mate.
> ...


Could of been Matt ??

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


That was my other thought but she was sure it didnt have a black roof, but as she kept it behind her I suppose it could have been him! Lol! :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DAZ[/quote]

Silver, Big Grill, and DRL's - Struggling to think who it was now!

:?[/quote]

Could of been Matt ??

DAZ[/quote]

That was my other thought but she was sure it didnt have a black roof, but as she kept it behind her I suppose it could have been him! Lol! :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ha ha ha :roll: lol

My car was at APS all last week and I was in Spain so wasn't me. :?

You checked the garage Daz, and made sure the car is still there?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> ha ha ha :roll: lol
> 
> My car was at APS all last week and I was in Spain so wasn't me. :?
> 
> You checked the garage Daz, and made sure the car is still there?


 :wink: Yes bud still there. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd give this a quick bump !!! so is everybody still up for the run to sandwich van !! (oh and the TT Shop !!!) 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have been speaking to Dave at the TT Shop and we are planing all the details of things such as the tour around the premises, special offers, a raffle, workshop demonsrations and the highlight of the morning will be for us to take the cover off the new RS that they have worked their magic on.
I will post up all the details in the next few days. 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds Good


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there a start time for this Phill?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If we can all be there between 9:00am and 9:55am for morning coffee and to say our hello's that would be good. 
The fun starts at 10:00am sharp.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great, I love fun!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will there be a convoy going up from kent or london  or essex


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes Dave - well meet up at South Mimms Services

I'll work out the timings and post later today


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Yes Dave - well meet up at South Mimms Services
> 
> I'll work out the timings and post later today


k sweet can you also let me know where the south mims services are


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Dave - well meet up at South Mimms Services
> ...


Junc 23 M25, Just off the worlds largest car park !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, its the A1 junction Dave


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

k sweet thanks, a1 junction, will take me about 45min to an hour to get there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

i will be joining the a1m from hatfield way, so maybe will see you guys whizz past and join in at the back


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here is the planed itinery and the timing for the open day visit. Think it could well be a great day out.

9:00-10:00. Meet/greet and grab a coffee etc from the on site catering truck that has been arranged.
10:00-10:30. We get to unveil the TT Shops new project in the form of a modified brand new RS. During the 30 mins all will be revealed of what has been done to the Beastie.
10:30-11:00. Two cars will be in the workshop. One will be a laser four wheel alignment and they will be explaining what exactly it is and how it can cause problems if it is not spot on. The other car will be mine having a Revo remap carried out.
11:00. 11:30. and 12:00. Will be three seperate small groups for the tour of the entire premises including the stores etc not normally seen by customers. 
12:30-1:00. farewells. But not before the free raffle is drawn for the prize Dave has put up for us. 8)
I have asked Dave if we are all ok will cameras and he has said. "No problem". So, snap away and let me have your best results via my e-mail address as some of them will be in the next issue of AbsoluTTe along with the story of the visit.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one Phill, do you have anywhere in mind for the midlands guys to meet up for the convoy down


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok Southerners

Lets go with a meeting time of 8am at South Mimms please. That will give us flexibility as to when we reach the TT shop given the state of the roads around it at the moment (crap by the way as I was there yesterday)

Can I get some idea of whos meeting at South Mimms so we know hopw many to wait for?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

forest said:


> Nice one Phill, do you have anywhere in mind for the midlands guys to meet up for the convoy down


Hiya,
Will work out a timed meet tomorrow. 
Thoughts are to call in at both Corley and Watford Gap services. This will hopefully meet us up with most folks from Midlands/northern area's.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

All sounds good Phil. I might even wash her.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont get a headache Matt!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> All sounds good Phil. I might even wash her.


Is it me or does anybody else think Matt looks like he's trying to give it the James Bond look in the TT mag ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Phill, do you have anywhere in mind for the midlands guys to meet up for the convoy down
> ...


I'm happy to meet at Corley if you suggest a convenient time!

:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


I'll try and keep up on the way to Corley. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm running it in Daz so they'll be no racing!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> I'm running it in Daz so they'll be no racing!


I'll see you and Matt there then. :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running it in Daz so they'll be no racing!
> ...


Careful with that second gear change Daz. Could be embarrassing.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 :lol:  Take it we are going to meet up for the ride down ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Corley at 8am?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

NIc and I will be coming along to this now, as I didn't realise initially that it would be a nice early start, so we can make both this and my sister's birthday BBQ.

Look forward to seeing you all there 

Charlie


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Corley at 8am?


Sounds good to me, see you guys there (or on the way) :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Ok then meeting places and times.
Corley Services southbound meet @ 8:00.
depart @ 8:15.
arrive @ Watford Gap Services @ 8:30.
depart @ 8:45.
arrive @ TT Shop 9:30.ish

Thought is would be a nicer idea to meet at Watford gap rather than Newport Pagnell as it will give us more road time together. 8) 
Please try to be on time as I would like us to be at the TT Shop for the planed 9:30 arrival plan.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw shite... gonna have to pull out of this one. Mrs. Mondo won't let me out to play twice in a month for 'that car' (obviously her words, not mine) so will have to stick with crashing the Sussex meet down Crawley way. Damn. Oh well, another time.

Sorry.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Aw shite... gonna have to pull out of this one. Mrs. Mondo won't let me out to play twice in a month for 'that car' (obviously her words, not mine) so will have to stick with crashing the Sussex meet down Crawley way. Damn. Oh well, another time.
> 
> Sorry.


Raymondo you are such a little girl :roll: - put your foot down 

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Mondo said:


> Aw shite... gonna have to pull out of this one. Mrs. Mondo won't let me out to play twice in a month for 'that car' (obviously her words, not mine) so will have to stick with crashing the Sussex meet down Crawley way. Damn. Oh well, another time.
> 
> Sorry.


Hiya,
Promise to do the ironing and the washing up for the next month and I bet the missus will cave in.
Mine did!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Aw shite... gonna have to pull out of this one. Mrs. Mondo won't let me out to play twice in a month for 'that car' (obviously her words, not mine) so will have to stick with crashing the Sussex meet down Crawley way. Damn. Oh well, another time.
> 
> Sorry.


Dont be a bitch!!! i want to compare engine bays


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, alright. Seems I 'grew a pair' and told 'er, look beeatch, I'm goin', and there ain't a Goddamn thing y'all can do about it! Then I woke up... :wink:

Well, I'm coming. Denim, gotta be there to laugh my arse off at your feeble attempts at engine bay bling.  And Charles, gotta see that crappy-lookin' stick-on metal-like _papier mache_ gear stick surround thing everyone's all in a lather about.

So I'm in! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Oh, alright. Seems I 'grew a pair' and told 'er, look beeatch, I'm goin', and there ain't a Goddamn thing y'all can do about it! Then I woke up... :wink:
> 
> Well, I'm coming. Denim, gotta be there to laugh my arse off at your feeble attempts at engine bay bling.  And Charles, gotta see that crappy-lookin' stick-on metal-like _papier mache_ gear stick surround thing everyone's all in a lather about.
> 
> So I'm in! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


"look beeatch I'm going" Oh how you larfed in casualty !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> "look beeatch I'm going" Oh how you larfed in casualty !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ain't it the truth? I might look stoopid (no comments, please) but my sense of self-preservation is a little stronger than that.

But I will be at the TT Shop by 10:00am. Thought I heard something about being at South Mimms Services (M25 J23) at 8:00am? Bit fookin' early, innit? So is this the Southern Softie meeting point or what? Details please, folks, or I'll just be at the TT Shop for 10:00am.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

You can be at South Mimms to meet us if you wish or go directly in your own time


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hate early morning starts. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Still up now, don't mind the nights. But meeting at the crack of dawn, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Hate early morning starts. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Still up now, don't mind the nights. But meeting at the crack of dawn, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I knew a girl called Dawn once ........................ :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The missus will be glad you went as you will be able to tell her or the details for an hour on your return.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> The missus will be glad you went as you will be able to tell her or the details for an hour on your return.


Yeah, that's what sold it to her... :roll: Actually it was probably the thought of me being out of her hair for a few hours. 

I get enough crack of Dawn (or any other convenient bint  ) starts as it is, so I'll probably see y'all up at The TT Shop just before 10:00am. And I might have a little something for a few of you if the stuff arrives from the States this week - separate post about it probably Wednesday after I've been in the office... :wink:

PS. Note to self: stop saying "y'all" quite so much. People might mistake me for a Septic.  :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I shall be meeting at the sounth pims services. Ill be there about 7:30, get a full english down me for the journey


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Please note that the TT Shop thread is now a stickie.


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a little word of caution .... there's a lot of roadworks going on on the A421(M1 direction) and some Specs cameras if you're approaching on either the A421 or on the tail end of the A428 (A1, A14 direction) ...... then, when you branch off there's a myriad of little roundabouts that won't be on your Prat-Navs, i've found the roundabouts to be a little bit greasy  so be a bit careful if you like your rims roundy-like


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burn_the_witch said:


> Just a little word of caution .... there's a lot of roadworks going on on the A421(M1 direction) and some Specs cameras if you're approaching on either the A421 or on the tail end of the A428 (A1, A14 direction) ...... then, when you branch off there's a myriad of little roundabouts that won't be on your Prat-Navs, i've found the roundabouts to be a little bit greasy  so be a bit careful if you like your rims roundy-like


Yup 40mph average speed cameras almost the whole way ffrom J13 of M1 to the TT Shop = very frustrating journey :-(

My sat-nav threw a bit of a hissy fit but got me there eventually 

Charlie


----------



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

Bloody hell boys, you like an early start eh? Will aim to be at South Mimms around 7.45am, nice early blast along the M25


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I know - what's this fascination with early starts?!? I get enough of that shite with my weekday starts, so I'll be buggered if I'm gettin' up early on a Saturday  out of choice! So I'll probly be leaving Reigate about 8:30am to get to the TT Shop for 10. Google Maps reckons 1hr35m but I reckon I can shave a bit off that time... :roll:

See you all Saturday. Denimblue225, bring your sorry-ass excuse for a bling engine bay so I can have a good :lol: ! :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> I know - what's this fascination with early starts?!? I get enough of that shite with my weekday starts, so I'll be buggered if I'm gettin' up early on a Saturday  out of choice! So I'll probly be leaving Reigate about 8:30am to get to the TT Shop for 10. Google Maps reckons 1hr35m but I reckon I can shave a bit off that time... :roll:
> 
> See you all Saturday. Denimblue225, bring your sorry-ass excuse for a bling engine bay so I can have a good :lol: ! :wink:


sorry i know mods will probably edit but *TOSSER* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

Now now ladies :wink:

Just checked the forecast, supposed to be a wet one, arse.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

just means you dont have to clean in, although also means more of a reason not to bring mine because it wont be looking its best :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to bow out of this I'm afraid. Still got issues with the car and I've got a load of other things going on in the next week, and I'm starting to lack in energy and fuel funds 

Nick


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, Nick has bowed out as it is too far.  
Which one of us is travelling the furthest then? A prize for the winner. 8) 
P.S. Think it maybe a great coffee morning though I have to say.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im coming from kent 

looking forward to this as its my b-day on monday so maywell treat myself


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Rather than areas, let me know the mileage that your all covering. That will make it easier to pick the winner.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

the grand total of 121miles


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ive lost already :lol: :lol:

81.6 miles

1 hr 35 mins


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Rather than areas, let me know the mileage that your all covering. That will make it easier to pick the winner.


I've done 827 miles this week so far, does this count towards it Phil !!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> ive lost already :lol: :lol:
> 
> 81.6 miles
> 
> 1 hr 35 mins


Postcode to postcode, Google Maps reckons 82.0 miles for me. Mate, beat you into 3rd already! 

Demin, your car or your Dads; either way I ain't cleaning my engine bay before the weekend. Actually, haven't done any underbonnet polishing for awhile...  So we'll see who laughs longest at whose attempts at bling!

Now if Trev would stop fannying about with strut tops and get some oil/water caps done I'd be laughing. All the way to the poor house. :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

108.2 miles I'm out then 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> 108.2 miles I'm out then
> 
> DAZ


I've still got to run mine in, so I might drive north then back down! Maybe 300+ miles! :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> sorry i know mods will probably edit but *TOSSER* :lol: :lol: :lol:


  :wink: :lol: indeed! Keep £3 in your pocket for Saturday; you might want what I've got. And no, not that... :wink:

Oh, sod it; I'll steal a picture from somewhere. Hang on...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Here:


After some numpty spanner-monkey lost a washer from Was' 'Engine Bay Bling' kit for me :x I ordered some spares from 42 Draft Designs in the States. More or less £3 a throw, so not cheap, but they do look nice and I've got some spares if I or some other idiot loses one again. I got 10, but I figure I'll keep 5 and sell the rest to anyone who wants one.

But this is ever-so-slightly off-topic for this thread so I'll post up something proper tomorrow.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > 108.2 miles I'm out then
> ...


Any excuse not to get your ass kicked hey spurs :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Like Man City tonight! Lol! :lol:


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure if i'm in contention for the longest distance, RAC Route planner maps says 162.92 miles :?: :?:

and seeing as i was there last week as well does that count for double :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Total Distance: 17.46 mile(s), 28.1 km(s)
Estimated journey time of: 29 minute(s)   

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

What time at TT shop?

Anyone got a posse going from Rugeley sort of area so that I can join the convoy at some point?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Guna be giving the car a proper wash today ready for the showdown with the shops RS :twisted:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

sTTranger, you gonna be there? Cool; I'll show you what a charge pipe is... :wink:

Still a bit under the weather but will be there by 10. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> sTTranger, you gonna be there? Cool; I'll show you what a charge pipe is... :wink:
> 
> Still a bit under the weather but will be there by 10. Woo-hoo!


Raymondo if you pull out with some sort of girly excuse I will slap ya  "bit under the weather" tut :roll: :lol:

Looking forward to it and fingers crossed it doesn't heave it down with rain all day.

Charlie


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> What time at TT shop?
> 
> Anyone got a posse going from Rugeley sort of area so that I can join the convoy at some point?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, the midlands crew are meeting up at Corley services on the M6 at 8:00, I was thinking of setting off around 7:00 in the morning


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

7o AM for me to forest but at this moment in time i only have 3 wheels on the car :evil: I really hope i get my wheel back tonight I've not used the car sins the Midlands Breakfast Club meet.

DAZ


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm going to bow out of this: sorry Phill.

I might have been up for a prize but 0400 start, 500 mile round trip, 9 hours on the road and £90 fuel bill is too much in exchange for 3 hours at the TT Shop.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> 7o AM for me to forest but at this moment in time i only have 3 wheels on the car :evil: I really hope i get my wheel back tonight I've not used the car sins the Midlands Breakfast Club meet.
> 
> DAZ


Hope you get it sorted Daz, if not let me know, I may have a spare seat, not sure if my lad is going to come along, should find out later. I haven't used mine since then either, just going to get the flies off the front :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks mate but i may be in the nick if i don't get it back tonight :evil: :evil: :evil: [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a look at the attendee's list on the first page and it seems I'm attending twice! Hope I get to meet myself. :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

brittan said:


> I'm going to bow out of this: sorry Phill.
> 
> I might have been up for a prize but 0400 start, 500 mile round trip, 9 hours on the road and £90 fuel bill is too much in exchange for 3 hours at the TT Shop.


Hiya,
Don't worry I can understand your concerns re the distance. You will have the photos that folks will be taking and also the tales to read so that maybe a comfort.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Mondo said:


> I had a look at the attendee's list on the first page and it seems I'm attending twice! Hope I get to meet myself. :roll:


Hiya,
List sorted.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking like I won't make this guys.

Plan was to travel down on the way to London and then meet wife in London as she was getting the train. The a birthday party in London on the night. Thing is her train is now mid afternoon, leaving me with 5 hours sitting about waiting for her in London.

I'm just gonna drive her cr down and give this one a miss as it's going to be a pain in the arse. Will hve to see the green RS another day.

Charlie if you read this, check your phone, I've left you a message.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, okay 2 hours of cleaning and waxing and im ready.

Will be meeting at the services at 8am, he one where the m25 meets the a1 

Looking forward to this now


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cleaning? Waxing? Wot's that? :wink:

Done my cleaning dash weekend before last so I'll just have to go dirty. What a shame...

See y'all there!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah well i reversed into a fking tow bar today because some inconsiderate bitch tit decided he werent gonna leave me more than literally 30cm to get out of my parking space as some other di**head parked on my front bumper, so mines definatly not coming as the wheel needs to be refurbed aswell after i kurbed it the other day.

I will still be attending though, see you all tomorrow


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys, I know it's a bit late in the day but can I gatecrash this meet.

I will meet the convoy at the Watford Gap services. That way I can be faster than Vspurs on the way down for the first and only time until his beast is run in!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hey guys, okay 2 hours of cleaning and waxing and im ready.
> 
> Will be meeting at the services at 8am, he one where the m25 meets the a1
> 
> Looking forward to this now


Just done the same !!! washed polished, waxed, new mats, and flames painted on the sides !!! here I come baby !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Glen, I appriciate your dedication to the meet. 8) Whatever you turn up in.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Glen, I appriciate your dedication to the meet. 8) Whatever you turn up in.


Lol, no worries, i will be coming in my dads ttr instead


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Wild Woods said:


> Guys, I know it's a bit late in the day but can I gatecrash this meet.
> 
> I will meet the convoy at the Watford Gap services. That way I can be faster than Vspurs on the way down for the first and only time until his beast is run in!


Hiya,
Wild Woods as a last minuite TTer you are most welcome. 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> Guys, I know it's a bit late in the day but can I gatecrash this meet.
> 
> I will meet the convoy at the Watford Gap services. That way I can be faster than Vspurs on the way down for the first and only time until his beast is run in!


of course you can mate, however there will be a late fee, but if you slip me a double sausage mcmuffin when you turn up ill get you in the back door 



bozzy96 said:


> Just done the same !!! washed polished, waxed, new mats, and flames painted on the sides !!! here I come baby !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really thinking about leaving my bank card at home


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

denimblue225turbo said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
TT with a proper roof then.  All we need now is some sunshine. 8)


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheers Guys  Glad I have just washed and waxed the TT.

Misread sTTrangers post about slipping him a sausage and getting me in the back door and got a bit worried :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you at the Watford Gap services


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Lol, no worries, i will be coming in my dads ttr instead


I dunno, any excuse not to have your bay put to shame by THE MONDO!! Mua-ha-ha! 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

your only coming now because im not bringing mine, if i was coming in mine that spoof ear infection would have made you bed ridden :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

of course you can mate, however there will be a late fee, but if you slip me a double sausage mcmuffin when you turn up ill get you in the back door 

Err !!! double sausage and back door should not be mentioned in the same sentence !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> your only coming now because im not bringing mine, if i was coming in mine that spoof ear infection would have made you bed ridden :lol:


Damn, I've been rumbled.  Pistols at dawn, you young whipper-snapper! Alternatively, TTs at 10:00am.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> "...double sausage and back door should not be mentioned in the same sentence !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Double sausage? Back door? That's just showing off...  :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

For the Southerners can we meet at the Petrol Station part of the services at 8 as the car park to the main bits huge and in bits

We'll be leaving at 8am sharp so if your not there by then you'll need to make your own way up the A1- you'll probably catch us up as we wont be flooring it otherwise poor old Dave in his TTRS wont be able to keep up!! :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bring a brollie :wink:

Think its going to be a wet one !!!!!

I'm lucky i live yards from the tt shop & dont have to travel :lol:

SAV..


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Not too bothered mate as theyve got a roof!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Not too bothered mate as theyve got a roof!


How did you get on with the rear brake upgrade?

Heard no more about it???


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Blimey - Im about to write up now mate!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Blimey - Im about to write up now mate!!


Good, get to see it tommorow then :wink:


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Boys, insider info, when you get just past Biggleswade Roundabout (Sainsburys on your right) you go into a 60 zone THERE ARE TRUVELO's ON BOTH CARRIAGEWAYS ...... then when is drops to 50mph at Beeston, there are more Truvelo's ..... PLEASE BE CAREFUL  Don't let the babylon give you any points or cash rewards


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks mate - had the pleasure of being at TheTTShop twice this month including last week so have certainly had the pleasure of the crap roads :?


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

You should try living round here  i'm being reduced to "midnight runs"    :lol: just to be able to stretch my legs, if you know what i mean


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> Cheers Guys  Glad I have just washed and waxed the TT.
> 
> Misread sTTrangers post about slipping him a sausage and getting me in the back door and got a bit worried :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> See you at the Watford Gap services


I aim to please :lol:



UKRPG said:


> For the Southerners can we meet at the Petrol Station part of the services at 8 as the car park to the main bits huge and in bits
> 
> We'll be leaving at 8am sharp so if your not there by then you'll need to make your own way up the A1- you'll probably catch us up as we wont be flooring it otherwise poor old Dave in his TTRS wont be able to keep up!! :wink:


Dont worry mate, ill be there about half 7  . Enough time to fit in a full english :twisted:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bit of a last minute change of plans for my weekend, so looks like I'll have a drive down tomorrow after all.

Meeting at Watford gap seems a good option, so see you there.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Morning all Phil i hope you got my TXT re me not coming today sorry mate.I'm posting this now because i can't sleep as i am so :evil: about the problems I've had with my wheels being referbed for the second time now.The one wheel that has now been done 4 times got dropped off to me last night.  Or so i thought come to fit it and no king spigot ring :evil: :evil: This is a long storey which i will post up at some point but do your self a favor and do NOT use this place that TTOC just had the 15% discount with.  :evil: :evil: :evil:

Have a nice day guys sorry i can't be there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yahooooooo !!! car is washed and polished and its bloody shitting it down !!! :x :x :x


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

its not raining over here 

Will be leaving shortly


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Morning all Phil i hope you got my TXT re me not coming today sorry mate.I'm posting this now because i can't sleep as i am so :evil: about the problems I've had with my wheels being referbed for the second time now.The one wheel that has now been done 4 times got dropped off to me last night.  Or so i thought come to fit it and no king spigot ring :evil: :evil: This is a long storey which i will post up at some point but do your self a favor and do NOT use this place that TTOC just had the 15% discount with.  :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Have a nice day guys sorry i can't be there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Sorry to hear that buddy, I'm sure Phil has something planned shortly we'll catch up then !!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well, see you all soon.
Daz your not on a secret date with Matt are you?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that buddy, I'm sure Phil has something planned shortly we'll catch up then !!![/quote]

Thanks mate have a good day. 

Daz your not on a secret date with Matt are you? [/quote]

:lol: Was so looking forward to this mate not used the car for weeks now [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope are next meet is soon.

DAZ


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm late, better get my foot down :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Leaving any minute now  shame about the weather :-(

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Having only got in from a night out last night at 5am I am unfortunately not going to be able to make it down today!

A day of recovery required!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Having only got in from a night out last night at 5am I am unfortunately not going to be able to make it down today!
> 
> A day of recovery required!


Lol loser !

I am on my way down, yippee!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Having only got in from a night out last night at 5am I am unfortunately not going to be able to make it down today!
> 
> A day of recovery required!


Your starting to show your age mate with comments like that :lol:

Had a good day today, great meeting you guys and i think im guna be going back there soon 

Got a few mods which i think im guna need


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad I made it today minus my wing man who was a little too hungover!

Great set-up down there - met some good guys and had plenty of coffee from the roll van! Then could not help myself and got a Split-R and K&N fitted (fitting FOC  ) - the mods have started!

Hope to see some of you again - perhaps at GTI International?

Robbie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, a good day. And good to meet a few guys - sTTranger, Charlene :wink: , Neb, denimblue225turbo (_sans_ car  ) - plus not a bad-looking Kermit-coloured RS. And a half-price service too!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for coming along and I think we all had a great morning.
I have to say though that quite a few of us seemed disappointed with the turn out. I think that there should have been close to fourty cars and we only managed around twenty. I realise there are always a few who cannot make it, but twenty dose seem a lot to drop out. 
Anyway, I look forward to seeing some photo's soon of the workshop and the GREEN beastie. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry again Phil my wheel/tyre problems just get worse now one of the tyre valves is leaking and was flat this AM [smiley=bomb.gif] Back to Birmingham again Monday. :x I know your disappointed with 20 but it always ends up about half I would of been happy with that turn out. 

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic morning indeed!

Started off with a good chat with WildWoods at the service station before the west mids cruise joined us. Unfortunatly I then had turbo issues again on the way down to Bedford and had to try and keep up with the cruise on the M1 very much underpowered. Apart from a slight detour down and back up a junction on the A421 (I think ) we had a good run down.

We were all made to feel very welcome by Dave, Justin and the rest of the team. It was my first time at their new premesis having only vistied them before at the old site. Was very interesting to see the stock room and the sheer level of parts that hold, it really is a TT heaven 

The RS is sooo much better in the metal than the pictures, personally the customisation and personal touches currently are just right for me, although I'm sure they have more planned for it. As project / demo cars go it really is the ultimate bit of kit and coupled with the colour it's stunning!

Was great to catch up with some familiar faces again, and to meet some new ones. Hopefully we'll speak again at Duxford in July.

So, very large thanks to Phill for organising the open day, I know how much effort it takes to get things like this together. Also to Dave and Justin at the TT Shop for the hospitailty today, was a great insight into how and what you guys do there!

Just one picture for now, I'll process and post some more later today / tomorrow 

Nick


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for the photo Nick. I now see what Dave and Justin were saying about the colour being hard to photograph. It is a lot darker in the flesh, or should that be metal. 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys,
Top day at the TT shop, Thanks Phil for organising, but as the others have said, there could have been more, Love the green monster so I had better start saving, great to put a voice to a name, Nem, sTTranger, etc 
had my new paddles fitted and gave the car a good run out, 
Jason your'e the "Man in the mirror" took this at about 80mph with knees on the steering wheel (how irresponsible !!) but don't worry though lads my cars s-tronic so i could hold the camera still,

Dave and the guys made us most welcome and thanks for the free drinks !!! (Oh, they wasn't , oops !!) :lol:

bring on the next one !!!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great day & shame a few more could not make it !!

My little boy loved the green RS, thanks dave for letting him sit in it.



More pics tommorow....
SAV....


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for organising Phill, really enjoyed today, shame about the weather, I think it may of put a few guys off. Nice to meet a few more guys today, didn't get chance to say hello to every body. Thanks to Dave & the team for making us feel welcome and helping me part with some hard earned, I think the missus will be chuffed with her birthday present :lol: and 
a big thanks to the butty van too. Here's a few of my pics...


































































































Oh yeah, nearly forgot, I would have loved to have seen the face on that passatt driver Phill


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I was watching it in my mirror and it was like the coming together of two wonderful manufacturers Volkswagen and Audi, hey hang on I've got a great idea !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> I was watching it in my mirror and it was like the coming together of two wonderful manufacturers Volkswagen and Audi, hey hang on I've got a great idea !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

How's them flappy paddles Steve, the dogs danglies :?: :?: :?:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching it in my mirror and it was like the coming together of two wonderful manufacturers Volkswagen and Audi, hey hang on I've got a great idea !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well happy with them buddy, really do make it look a lot different, all I have to do now is pay for them !!!! :lol: 
So when the spacer fitting day ?????


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

The sun is shining, I think it might have a chance today, bloody spacers have cost me a handbag, I think there might be a few more bags in the future


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Photos....im so jealous i couldnt or should i say "wasnt allowed" to go hey glen :wink:


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pic's Forest, have you fitted the spacer's yet ?? lol

Excellent morning guys, thanks to Phill, shame about the weather though, oh and a big thanks to Dave & Justin for a welcoming reception.

Cheers


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

COLI said:


> Great pic's Forest, have you fitted the spacer's yet ?? lol
> 
> Excellent morning guys, thanks to Phill, shame about the weather though, oh and a big thanks to Dave & Justin for a welcoming reception.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Buddy, didn't get chance yesterday, but decided to do them tonight. A good chance to get the wheels off, wash and wax em and put them babies on, just finished at 9, have took a few pics, but the car is still covered in shite after Saturday's journey. I'll get some sorted once she has had a wash. Good to meet ya, enjoyed the chat [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

